# View thread only with OP's posts?



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Is there a way to view a thread but only see the OP's posts? So many threads get taken off on a tangent and you end up spending so much time scrolling through the pages to figure out what happened next.

Just wondering....


----------

